# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 8/26/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Late summer falling tide strategy worked for some better trout and handful of redfish today.

Fish were caught on a variety of baits from topwater, MirrOlure, Down South Lures, and Double D’s. We had trout up to 5#’s and all our fish were released to fight another day.

Some areas of the bay are starting to green up, while others remain fresh with a milky green color and very little salt taste. One thing we have noticed is that being in the bait in certain areas does not mean we will catch fish. It seems that the mullet are able to withstand more of the brackish water. For this we have been making runs longer than normal to get better saltier water.

I believe that if we can dodge big rain events, and get some higher water surges off some of these tropical systems, or simply a good push during our Fall bull tides. Our Fall and Winter fishing will line up to be really good. The bays have needed a flushing of freshwater for a couple years. Nutrient rich water from the river floods will promote sea grass growth and lower the salinity.


----------

